# Last Minute Cancellation - Snapper Trip



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Had a charter cancel for tomorrow, Saturday June 2 and now have availability for up to 4 persons. Will give 2cool members a 15% discount. Leaving out of Surfside area - Gulf Coast Marina. Weather is looking decent. Call me if you're interested 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

That's no good, if only it was Sunday...


----------

